# New member needs advice, can you help? :)



## Moni (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello All! I'm new to the forum, so wanted to introduce myself and also ask for some advice, please.. 

I'm currently working on setting up an online shop for all our canine companions , and was wondering if you could share your thoughts on the name I've picked (Dixie's World) - named after my little yorki / pom cross, as well as advise on which products (apart from the most obvious ones, ie beds, leads, collars, etc), you and you dogs might find useful, but they maybe difficult to get hold of?? etc. Is there anything in particular that would make you pick one online shop over another??

All feedback will be most appreciated!!

Thank you very much in advance!
All the best
Moni & Dixie


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, Welcome to the forum and good luck with your new venture, ( The name seems fine to me.) Sadly I'm of no use regarding product lines, I tend to make my own leads and my dogs aren't really the type that get toys etc.
All the best anyway.


----------



## Moni (Apr 23, 2012)

Many thanks for your feedback, it's most appreciated! 

Would anyone else like to share their views / offer advice?? 

I will be truly grateful for all comments! Many thanks in advance! :001_smile:


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm...I'm not sure about general product lines but it might be an idea to include user/buyer reviews on products. I always find those so useful when buying anything online. I imagine it would be even more useful on dog products if other users could rate how durable or easy to use products have been.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

The name sounds fine to me 

I'd just be careful that you've done enough proper market research before you invest money into this. It's quite a common topic on these forums! Look into different companies and what you need to have to get a wholesale account, how much you need to spend on each order, and how much you could sell each item for - wholesale cost + your costs + profit. Then make sure you can compete with other sites such as Amazon, PAH, etc.

You've probably already done that, but just in case  I'll have a think of things I'd like to see. 

Oooohh, brainwave. Fun toys that aren't squeaky. My Cavalier was petrified of squeaky toys, but he didn't like rope toys either. He had a teddy toy that looked like a duck, but he didn't really play with it...just carried it around in his mouth like a nutter.

That might be more of an invention actually... Maybe I should go into dog-toy-testing 

Oooh, and I agree with customer reviews, they are always helpful.


----------



## Moni (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your feedback!! It's very much appreciated! My absolute priority will be the best customer service imaginable and reviews will play a huge part in this, so I will certainly include them on the site. 

The idea of fun toys that aren't squeaky is fab too!  Dixie has got a basket full of toys, but his favourite one is a little rubber ball on two feet which makes a rattling noise! He even sleeps with it!! 

Thank you so much again for all your comments and if you think of anything else, please share!

M


----------

